# Aio WaKü für RTX 3070 Twin Edge



## Bibrali (20. August 2021)

Hi,

da meine Zotac RTX 3070 Twin Edge bei manchen Spielen sehr laut wird und es langsam echt nervend ist, habe ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir für das Modell, da ja keine andere verfügbar ist zu einem "normalen" Preis, eine Wakü zu besorgen.
Ich weiß das es nicht das top Modell der 3070 ist aber dieses habe ich nur mal zum uvp bekommen und muss damit vorerst leben xD

Mittlerweile hat Alphacool eine Wakü Backplate für das Modell im Angebot.








						Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acryl GPX-N RTX 3070 Gaming Twin Edge mit Backplate
					

Der Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acryl GPX-N RTX 3070 vereint Style mit Performance und eine umfangreiche Digital RGB Beleuchtung. Die Erfahrung von über 17 Jahren sind in diesen Grafikkarten-Wasserkühler eingeflossen und stellen den...




					www.alphacool.com
				




Da ich aber totaler Laie auf dem Gebiet "Wakü" bin und auch noch nie eine besessen habe wollte ich fragen wie genau das denn Funktioniert?.
Die Montage der Backplate ist gsrkein Problem für mich aber wie geht es weiter? 
Ich kenne AIO CPU WaKüs, welche mit Schläuchen von den Lüftern auf den Chipsatz führen, aber bei dieser oben genannten hab ich ja jur die Backplate. Wo bekomme ich den passenden Lüfter her oder kann man das so betreiben bzw. mit einem AIO WaKü der CPU kombinieren? 


Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Schori (20. August 2021)

Ich habe meine Twin Edge OC mit dem Curve Editor vom Afterburner zum schweigen gebracht.
Den Takt bei 900 mV bei 1920 MHz festnageln, ~25W sparen und die lüfter drehen nicht mehr so hoch.
In Cyberpunk 2077 hab ich keine 3 FPS verloren aber glattere Framtimes.

Der Wasserkühler ist für eine Custom WaKü, da brauchst du auch noch den kompletten Rest wie Pumpe, AGB, Schläuche. Da sind schnell 250€ weg.


----------



## Eyren (21. August 2021)

Puh 250€ das kann auch schnell noch teurer werden. Aber ja Schori hat vollkommen recht der Kühlkörper den du rausgesucht hast, hat nix mit einer AIO zutun.

Ich würd dir ebenfalls empfehlen dir bei Youtube mal ein Video zum Thema UV der RTX Karten an zuschauen. 

Mit Video gucken, MSI afterburner downloaden und einstellen dauert ein einfaches UV der Karte nicht einmal 30minuten. Bringt dir dafür einen ordentlichen Stromersparnis was sich direkt in der Lautstärke widerspiegelt. 

Wenn du etwas mehr Zeit investieren möchtest noch HWInfo runterladen und ein wenig mit der Lüfterkurve experimentieren. Vielleicht ist der Lüfter der Karte auch von Haus aus ein wenig zu aggressiv eingestellt.


----------

